# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Redundant Telephone and cable connections

## Ghoti

Hi All, 
One of the benefits of buying an older home is you inherit the decisions made by prior owners.  One of these decisions sees us with 3 service lines for telecommunications: The old Telstra telephone line and service point;A Telstra Cable connection and service point;An Optus Cable connection and service point; 
 Only the Optus cable is active, and NBN has only recently become available in our area. 
I understand that with NBN an existing cabkle connection will be re-purposed.  The question is, which one, and how do I get the other gear removed? 
Next month we are getting a new roof and fascias and I really don't want all the defunct connections re-installed.  Any ideas? 
Cheers,
Scott

----------


## droog

You need to ask the providers ie Telstra and Optus.
Dont know the current standing but I believe Optus used to remove old services free of charge and Telstra required payment to get rid of them. Would be a shame if they fell down during a storm  
Situation May have changed.

----------


## chrisp

As a guess, if you are in a HFC area it is most likely that the Telstra cable connection will be used. If you are in a FTTC area, then it is likely that the old phone line will be repurposed.

----------


## FrodoOne

> As a guess, if you are in a HFC area it is most likely that the Telstra cable connection will be used. If you are in a FTTC area, then it is likely that the old phone line will be repurposed.

  But, in a HFC area the Telephone connection is unlikely to be removed - for free.  

> Would be a shame if they fell down during a storm 😁

----------


## Jon

put your address into NBNCO.com.au and it will tell you your NBN delivery method, more than likely cable / HFC
If it is HFC that will eliminate the old telephone line.
Is one of the current cable termination points in a more suitable location than the other?
And are the current cables coming in via poles to the facsia?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Can you post a photo of what you want gone?

----------


## Armers

i suggest they should have fallen down in the inclement weather last saturday but who knows.  
Optus and Telstra charge to have a tech come and remove them... i want to say $150 ish but i am not sure if that figure still stands.. (old information) 
GLHF!

----------

